# car cover



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

is a car cover allowed on a car parked on city streets? Thanks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Call up your local PD or whoever issues parking tickets and ask them...there could be a city ordinance against it.


----------



## Badge (Jan 8, 2008)

Frank is right. Outside of a city ordinance the only things to keep in mind that both your plate(s) and inspection sticker still have to be properly displayed if parked on a public way. More so the plates than the inspection. A few towns in my area have boxes on parking tickets for "Failure to display a valid inspection sticker", but you'd be hard pressed to find someone that would write you up for that because you're using a car cover.


----------

